# Back in the saddle



## PhoebeC (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok its not pregnancy realted but its a post natal thing.

When did you first make love after giving birth?

We did last night, its our second time. I know its not long after having her but it just felt right for us, iu dont know how i have the enegry.

Well I have really bad cramp like peroid pains and my pelvic floor feels odd. It was really hurting lots last night was hard to sleep and i have lower back ache now, which isnt nice at all.
I have been doing all the exercises as much as possible.
I dont know if its related or not, if its not i dont know what it can be.

Thanks Girls


----------



## Fandange (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Phoebe,
orgasm makes the uterus contract, like labour. Your body has been through a lot over the past 12 months and lots of things will feel new or unusual! Keep doing your pelvic floor exercises (for the rest of your life!) and be gentle with yourself. But if there is any pain or bleeding you can't explain, see a doctor.
Are you breastfeeding? This makes for contractions, too, so is good for the mother helping to return the uterus to it's pre-pregnancy size.
Ange xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks.

Im not breastfeeding (did want to just didnt happen), i know it would help get back to normal quicker.

Its amazing how much it changes your body, forever. xx


----------



## Fandange (Mar 5, 2011)

I am always amazed at the human body! I have had four kids, Bede is the youngest and will be 11 this year - somethings go back to pre-pregnancy, some don't and some need a little more maintenance over time! 
Does your T1 increase your babba's chance of developing it in the future?


----------



## Emmal31 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Phoebe 

The first time was 4 weeks after Jessica was born which I found out was too soon I wasn't really ready and so after that we waited quite a few weeks. I had quite a bit of pain like you especially around my healing scar- I was just silly really. If it does carry on though I would speak to your doctor just to be sure x


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 5, 2011)

you did not have a really easy birth so maybe is a bit too early?


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 5, 2011)

I know it might be to early. We only made love 3-4 times while i was pregnant, all in the 2nd trimester, and now i feel more like my oldself. I didnt feel at all sexy or beautiful while pregnant and now its coming back a bit so its hard to know whats best.
Im all healed down below , its not how it was before but its healed. And we take it slow with me in control incase it hurts, it was fine i enjoyed it at the time.

Its all stopped now. Just another wonderful part of being a mum  xxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 11, 2011)

Got my peroid Wednesday, think it might have been that.

Didnt miss then at all haha


----------

